# expanding fitting for table saw slot



## DFC1047 (19 Sep 2015)

I have been looking for days, off and on >
Problem : I have table saw with cast iron table, and with 3/4" square slots for sleds etc.
Is there a fitting that will go into that slot and which can be tightened so it doesn't slip, or better still, a fitting that will hold a piece of T Track firmly in place.
I know someone will know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## monkeybiter (19 Sep 2015)

If t track physically fits the slot then could you epoxy it in, or do you need it removable?


----------



## DFC1047 (19 Sep 2015)

Needs to be removable so I can use the slots for the mitre sled plus cross cut sled.
Its really so I can position some feather boards that run in T Track


----------



## n0legs (19 Sep 2015)

I've got one of these for my table saw:-
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Milescraft-1406 ... B000WU36EA

Not sure it's right for your application, but the fitting does lock down into the slot really well.


----------



## DFC1047 (20 Sep 2015)

Thanks............that looks perfect.


----------



## MusicMan (20 Sep 2015)

These are good also:

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... f-2+dk6735

Keith


----------



## DFC1047 (20 Sep 2015)

Thanks Keith:
Having seen those, I know my engineer mate would love to make a few of those from his big box full of metal off-cuts .!!


----------



## GrahamF (20 Sep 2015)

There are a few videos on line for home made versions, this is fairly typical - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3-3x9qNXws


----------



## DFC1047 (20 Sep 2015)

Perfect again. I spoke to my engineering mate, who has just looked at that video, and says he will go into his shed, after lunch and make a couple. It's great when you've got nothing else to do :wink:


----------

